# E/M Guidelines



## jbartunek1 (May 25, 2012)

Ok I just want to clarify something, when the E/M guidelines state that 2 of 3 key components are required to meet a certain level does that mean that 2 of the 3 have to meet the level charged or that the Dr can not do an exam and that is acceptable?  Help me out here, thanks.


----------



## FTessaBartels (May 30, 2012)

*2 out of 3*

I'm not sure I understand your question.

I can think of several cases where no exam is performed (other than taking vital signs - ht, wt, BP, temp) but the encounter can still be coded based on history and MDM ... IF the type of encounter only requires 2 out of 3 key components. 

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## mdoyle53 (Jun 3, 2012)

It means that 2 of the 3 components documented meet the level being charged.


----------

